# Need help w/ tactics for Skaven and Lizzie's



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Well the title explains everything, I want to use some more tactics, I play Skaven and Lizardmen. Ancient had some tactica articles, and I would like to use one of those.

Skaven, I play with my skaven 1500 points and want to go moulder themed, anybody can help me, what tactic should I use, what units, really need some help here?

Lizardmne, I play 2250 points with my Lizards, I would like to use one of those tactics too with my lizzie's, but how, with lizardmen it seems really hard, perhaps because I want to use a slann, so can somebody help me here too, only requirements in the list are: Slann, 2 Salamanders, and of course some saurus.

Any help is appreciated, form telling what unit to use, to making a list with tactics, thanks in advance,

the-graven


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a lizardmen player. I would recommend that you give your slann Becalming cogitation (selected enemy caster disregaurds 6s to cast within 24 inches), Focus of mystery (all the spells from a single lore), and focus rumination (extra power dice). I would then take either the lore of light or the lore of life. Give him cupped hands of the old ones (in case you miss your throne of vines with life or take lore of light). 

Lore of Life: Regrow troops, increase toughness, ignore miscasts, dwellers below (strength test), and heals a character for each successful casting.
Lore of Light: Briona's timewarp (ASF, extra attack, and double movement), speed of Light (WS10, I10)

Those two lores are probably the best to take. Especially with the low Initiative that saurus have (speed of light is a purple sun killer).

Heroes:
I would take 2 skink priests. One would be a lvl 2 with plaque of tepok for the extra spell. The second would have the forbidden rod and the amulet that gives a 4+ save to the first wound. The lvl on the second one will be 1. The second priest is in there to die! On a poor magic phase (when the winds of magic blow badly), use the forbidden rod to increase the dice pool by d6. He then takes d3 wounds, the Talisman may or may not save him.
When rolling the spells, roll the spells on the lvl1 priest first. Then roll the spells on the lvl 2. That way you have a descent chance to get the spells you want (I'm thinking Comet of Cassendora-love that spell).

Fill out the rest of your heroes with scar-vets. Maybe a skink chief or two. You do need to make one of the BSB. I do this because I do not like to put a BSB on my slann. I know that the chances that he will break are slim, but I do not want to chance losing my slann to bad dice rolls on a leadership check.

The BSB is a must in 8th edition. So are full command in most units. With full command, your saurus champion can take the challenge from the killy character and allow the scar-vet to focus his attacks against the unit you are fighting (to get more combat rez). 

Core choices:
At least one unit of 30 saurus, 6 wide. Full command. Unit champion takes all challenges. 
One or two units of skink cohorts (with Kroxigors). These guys are amazingly effective. The Kroxigors cannot be targeted until almost all the skinks are dead. I would recommend taking 30 skinks and 3 Kroxigors. Again, full command.

You could take skirmishers as well, but sometimes it is hard to move and shoot the blowpipes effectively.

Special:

Chameleon skinks to hunt war machines. You need at least one unit of 5, I would go with 1 unit of 10. You could also take some terradons for this purpose.

Temple guard: Take at least 10 temple guard (that will not protect your rear as the slann will be in the back). If you take 15 or 20 of these, it would work better to protect your slann. As long as the slann is in the unit, they will be stubborn. Full command on this unit as well. The revered gaurdian will take all challenges. Scar-vet in here as well. Same as before, Scar-vet would be better suited to get combat rez against rank and file troops.

Rare:

Salamanders, Salamanders, and more Salamanders. I love these guys. Take as many as you have. Well worth their points. They are not the best in close combat, but they can do pretty well. The Cold Blooded rule can really help these guys (especially near the BSB). Last weekend, I had a salamander unit hold up some storm vermin for almost 3 rounds of combat (kept rolling 2s and 3s for my leadership-Cold Blooded ftw).

A note about Stegadons:

I do not take them in 8th edition. The are huge targets. That's just me. If I were going to take one, I would take the ancient Stegadon with the blowpipes. It is a better weapon. Engine of the Gods is a good thing to have, but it is a target and a squishy one at that. A single hit from a cannonball or a template weapon hits all riders. Nasty!

As far as Skaven go: 

I do not know alot about skaven, but I would overrun the table in cheap troops and use the sneaky stuff. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Arli, I should point out I'm not a beginner at all, I can make up a list and know what's good and what not. Just thought I would need some help with using that refused flank tactic, or Pierce and Pin, it's hard to do that with lizardmen as we don't have reliable cheap troops (skinks are 5 points and really bad fighters), perhaps I should cut the skaven out, I think I can figure it out with them, only one question:
I want a warlord on Bonebreaker, but should I put these with the sacrificial clanrats, or with the ROgres who are togehter with a hellpit rip his flank.
Becuase well this was my idea, clanrats as the sacrificial, but as skaven don't have heavy cavalry, i thought I would exchange those with ROgres and a A-Bomb


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is my list, think I'll put the warlord with the ROgres for some oomph.

Warlord on Bonebreaker*
+Shield, Warpstone Armor, Dawnstone, Warlock-Augmented Weapon

Chieftain**
+BSB, Enchanted Shield

Warlock Engineer***
+Lvl2

Warlock Engineer****

40 Clanrats**
+Banner, Music, Shields

30 Slaves***

30 Slaves****

18 Giant Rats
+2 Packmasters

5 Rat Ogres*
+3 Packmasters, Master Bred

4 Rat Ogres
+3 Packmasters, Master Bred

Hellpit Abomination

Total: 1508
So what do you think, ancient I think your help is required here, you seem like a tactical genius, I somewhat changed the list, more hitting power on the flanks and cheaper stuff to hold the enemy up and I have 3 units there, so I'll deploy those first, at that moment he perhaps doesn't know I'm going for a refused flank, and then BAM, 2 extremely strong units(A-Bomb+General Unit) and 1 unit wich is also pretty hitty on that flank too  . So good list??


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

the-graven said:


> Thanks Arli, I should point out I'm not a beginner at all, I can make up a list and know what's good and what not. Just thought I would need some help with using that refused flank tactic, or Pierce and Pin, it's hard to do that with lizardmen as we don't have reliable cheap troops (skinks are 5 points and really bad fighters)


No problem. I haven't been playing Lizardmen for very long and I am still learning the tactics. Anything that can be found about Lizardmen specific tactics (or tactics in general) is a good thing for me.


----------



## IEEK! (Jan 4, 2011)

I know..im a bit too late. Hope you are still here 


the-graven said:


> Warlord on Bonebreaker*
> +Shield, Warpstone Armor, Dawnstone, Warlock-Augmented Weapon
> 
> 
> ...


I like the list.k: 

Sorry for my english. I used the Google Translator


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Your skaven is way to weak on magic you will have 3 dispel dice. You need alot more then that make the other warlock a level 2 and give him a dispel scroll.

In my opnion shields+spears+clanrats = good
shields+hand weapons+rats=bad
Plus I think to few clan rats for a 1500 game.

Rat ogres need skweel for his points and the buffs he brings he is basically a must.

Boost the giant rats to 30+ and 4 pack masters.


My changes for a moulder list.

Throt the unclean = better leadership for giant rats and rat ogres.
Chieftan with BSB
2 level 2 warlock engineers 1 with dispel scroll.

2 packs of 60 giant rats 6 pack masters each

pack of 50+clan rats.

8 rat gores with skweel and 4 pack masters
6 rat ogres with 3 pack masters and a master moulder

2 hell pit aboms.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

NoHeresyOnlyTruth said:


> Your skaven is way to weak on magic you will have 3 dispel dice. You need alot more then that make the other warlock a level 2 and give him a dispel scroll.


In the new rules the level of the wizard does not matter for the number of dispel dice. Since now each wizard just gets one roll to channel for a dispel dice.


----------



## NoHeresyOnlyTruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Blackhiker said:


> In the new rules the level of the wizard does not matter for the number of dispel dice. Since now each wizard just gets one roll to channel for a dispel dice.


god I hate 8th lol "sorry still play by the normal rules aka 7th."

everything else I stand by


----------

